# please help me identify this tropheus



## zippkatt (Jan 11, 2004)

I am not really new to cichlids but I am BRAND new to tropheus. My husband surprised me with a few of these from our lfs a few days ago as I was looking for something to put in my 75g. I went back to the store to find out exactly what they were and was told my cichlid contact there quit and no one was really familiar with cichlids. The label on the tank was Tropheus Moorii "Chipima." I have been going through all of my cichlid books and looking on the internet. I am having trouble finding juvenile pics. I am guessing the store meant Chimba or Chipimbi, thats really the closest I could find to their "chipima" label... Any guesses would be greatly appreciated!

*Warning: I have never posted pics or used photobucket before so I am not really sure I am doing this right!*

Thanks!

Jenn


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't help you on the fish, but you may want larger photos. Just upload the full-sized images to photobucket and use the


----------



## zippkatt (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow, now that they are bigger, I am kind of embarrassed of my fish photography skills, lol. Thanks for helping me figure out how to make them bigger, I hope this is big enough...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It definitely looks like a red variant, but you may have difficulty getting a good id on them until they fully mature.

Kim


----------



## zippkatt (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for taking a look. Now that I am starting to get a grip on tropheus, I am realizing that a lot of the juvies look similar. I will post more pics in 12-18 months, once they start to mature a bit, to get a positive id.

Thanks again!


----------

